# LaMancha only wanted my Alpine buck... Good mix to breed?



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Okay, here is the story in a nutshell. Poki, a LaMancha doe went into a definite standing heat today. But she refused our (under a year-old) LaMancha buck. Would have nothing to do with him. Our almost 3 year old ALPINE buck though she was fawning over. So I teased her with him and let the LM buck mount. I checked under the tail after he mounted a few times (which she fought) but saw no definite evidence of semen. :sigh By this point he was worn out. I was worn out trying to hold her quiet and Poki still just wanted our Alpine buck, Zone after I let her go. So....

I took her to him. She stood very willingly. He mounted once. I took her out and checked under the tail. Yup, semen. 

So, my question is this.... Is a LaMancha/Alpine cross a good idea? Or did I just make a very bad mistake? lol I really did not want to miss this breeding opportunity because the weather is getting worse and so is my health. They seem to go hand-in-hand. I might not be able to be out there everyday next time so might miss the signs. 

:/


P.S. I couldn't register the buck kids anyway and only 50% on doe kids even if the LaMancha buck were to have been successful. A big nightmare about getting the papers for him. Long story.

Your thoughts are appreciated, and thanks in advance. Do you have any LaMancha/Alpine does in your herd? How do you like them and why? 

At least I have a definite due date for her. :lol April 21st, 2011 dance:


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

That is what I want to add to my herd. I am excited about the idea of that cross and will hopefully get an alpine buck next year...

I do have a MM x alpine x nubian doe that milks fabulous.... and young MM x alpine I'll freshen next year (she was an April kid)

Excited for you.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

LynninTX said:


> That is what I want to add to my herd. I am excited about the idea of that cross and will hopefully get an alpine buck next year...
> 
> I do have a MM x alpine x nubian doe that milks fabulous.... and young MM x alpine I'll freshen next year (she was an April kid)
> 
> Excited for you.


Thank you.  I'm excited too. Too bad you are not closer. I'm wanting to sell my Alpine buck and he has GCH and SGCH in his bloodline. Very nice does in that pedigree.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah.... long way from NY to TX... plus for now... LOL I am broke.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

:lol Broke? I know what you mean. And yes, the commute to come pick him up is just a wee bit much.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had some nice LM/Alpine crosses in the past - sold them all when I got rid of all the grades.

Ethically, you are going to have to DNA test any doelings you want to register....unless of course they have ears.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

On the non dairy side I have a 4 year old lamancha alpine wether. He is the go getter of my my pack team and even though only 175 lbs. he carries more, and faster, with an awesome working ethic. He never fails me and is gentle and easy to handle. He is in the back in this picture. Unfortunately my disc drive quit so I'm limited on pictures. I love how his white eyebrows and tiny ears make him look like a grumpy old man.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

When my friend had her commercial dairy, she sometimes bred her Swiss breed does to a La Mancha buck. She got some nice milkers from the cross.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow Skeeter that is a cool photo! Will be looking for more soon!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Skeeter, what a beautiful pic of your area! And that is funny how the LM cross looks like an old man! LOL

Kimberly, I have seen many crosses of LM's with Alpine or Nubian and it's all good! I'm biased tho because I love LM's. I know it's a bummer when you can't registered them, but sometimes the kids you get are so fabulous that it's worth it in the milk production! I like Alpine mixed with LM's better because you get cute ears. They can look like little pigtails.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you for all the comments. You have all been so helpful. 

I love that picture Skeeter. 

Thanks Dana. That is exactly what I was hoping to hear. Yay! I can't wait until spring!

Keep the LaMancha stories coming. I'd like to hear more.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

When I went looking for a goat for my grandson (due December 27) I picked a purebred LaMancha. One of the pack gear companies makes a child saddle seat that fits right on your pack saddle. It has little stirrups and a grab strap. I figured if the youngster was going to ride a goat out hiking and camping in a few years, it needed to be as gentle as possible. The boy I found is sired by an extremely large LaMancha, so large in fact he was marked down on his LA for being oversize. Perfect for what I need though. Here he is at the 2010 beach clean up, his first trip. He's 6 months in this picture and the boys behind him are both 200lbs. and more. He's a little show off, he was so proud of his pack and pranced the whole way.










Thanks for the compliments on the other pic. What I love about here is there is every kind of country you can imagine within 30 miles. From the forests and mountains to the beaches and salt marshes. Lots of little lakes and trails every where. Truly a goat packers paradise. Well except for the rain. :sigh


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Love it! Wow what a great place and the ultimate way to spend time with your goats!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Great story and another wonderful pic. I used to live in the NW of Washington. Lots of rain but oh so beautiful. That is where I first had goats and went to 4-H when I was young.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

The LM pack goat is dashing for sure! I can't believe how big he is! I visited Oregon when I was 12 and it was the best trip ever! I got to see the Redwoods, Crater Lake, the coast and whitewater raft Rouge River. I saw Mt. Shasta, we hiked, and lots of other stuff. My favorite thing was catching a lizard with my dad's help! Being an animal lover, I wanted to take him home with me. Dad said no, the airlines wouldn't allow it.

Kimberly, another LM story (I think she's mixed with Alpine) is that my daughter showed her first goat at the fair this year and won 3 blue ribbons and reserve gr. champion with her. This was a auction goat too! Sometimes the best goats are the ones you'd never expect.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Dana said:


> ...
> 
> Kimberly, another LM story (I think she's mixed with Alpine) is that my daughter showed her first goat at the fair this year and won 3 blue ribbons and reserve gr. champion with her. This was a auction goat too! Sometimes the best goats are the ones you'd never expect.


I love that story. What an awesome goat!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I grew up near the coast of Oregon, in between the towns of Coquille and Myrtle Point. My parents still live there and I visit once in a while. That is a terrific pack team you have there.


----------

